# Washington County - 1000ac - Club full



## HTRDNCK (Jul 2, 2020)

A long time club just outside of Sandersville has a few openings for the 20-21 season. Openings are fairly rare for us, we have a great group of sportsmen that have stuck together for years.

Link to our original thread > Original recruiting thread

Approximately 10 miles from Tennille / Sandersville

Southern Zone (longer season)

Private Land / year-round lease. We have a personal relationship with the land owner. 1000 acres. Secluded / Primitive Camping. Never had a problem with leaving campers.

Good populations of Deer, Hogs, Turkey and a few Ducks. Mixed Habitat, some planted pines, Hardwoods, several creek bottoms, swamps, at least 3 beaver ponds and clearcut. Most every acre of this club is “hunt-able”. Lots of room for everybody.  We have approximately 400ac of fresh clear cut. Perfect opportunity for all you long range shooters. 

State regulations, common-sense club rules (Check the club website for the rules). This is a hunt club not a party club.

Total membership 19. $640 per year

We are planning club tours for the weekend of 07.11-12.20. 

club web site http://thc.htrdnck.com


----------



## riskyb (Jul 4, 2020)

Def intrested just lost my club would like to meet you next weekend can you send me the info I will need my name is Ricky


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello Ricky...  Thanks for the interest in Tomahawk. A map to a nearby church is available on the club website along with cub rules. Everything is found at club web site http://thc.htrdnck.com .

Other than that we need to determine when (day and time) to get together. I will be there all day Sat and Sunday (11 and 12). Just let me know when to look for you so I can set aside the time to show you around. We can do that through PM here or email.

Bring an ATV if you can...makes the tour easier and quicker. There is a 1000acs to see.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 4, 2020)

sounds good I saw the map to the church the atv par was the biggest question I had Saturday sounds good what time were you looking at I live just outside of Athens in a little town called Statham


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 5, 2020)

riskyb said:


> sounds good I saw the map to the church the atv par was the biggest question I had Saturday sounds good what time were you looking at I live just outside of Athens in a little town called Statham




I will be on the property starting Friday night. So anytime from dawn to sunset is good for me. It really depends on when you think you can get there. Statham is about 1:45 from Sandersville. If you leave around 7 we could be touring by 9 to 930.  Let me know what you think. I have a couple others that are interested in a tour and wouldnt want to double book.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 5, 2020)

That sounds good I will plan on leaving around 7 so we can look around before it gets blazing hot I will plan on being at church by 9 can you pm  a contact number so I can check in with you


----------



## GTJ0013 (Jul 7, 2020)

I sent you an email last Friday to the contact email on the website and sent another email yesterday and wanted to see if they went through.  I would love to tour the property this Saturday as well.  Thanks!


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello GT

Thank you for the interest in Tomahawk. I dont think I have received an email from you, I have answered all that Ive received. If you havent heard from me, something must be happening.

Anyway, I would very much like to meet with you Saturday. I have a tour that mourning. If you would like to come mid afternoon, that would work out great.

There is a map on the website that gets you to a local church. I can meet you in that parking lot. http://thc.htrdnck.com


Tours take a couple hours via ATV. If you have one feel free to bring one.

Thanks
Tom
770) 966-3401


----------



## GTJ0013 (Jul 7, 2020)

Saturday mid afternoon sounds great.  I just sent you a PM as well.  Thanks!


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey Tex, sent you a text


----------



## riskyb (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to show me around, beautiful property lots and lots of potential can’t wait for the season to start


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 13, 2020)

riskyb said:


> Thanks for taking the time to show me around, beautiful property lots and lots of potential can’t wait for the season to start




Risky, it was great meeting you! I am looking forward to hunting with you. Welcome to the family.


----------



## jwhuntjr (Jul 13, 2020)

Are there any more openings? Interested!


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 13, 2020)

jwhuntjr said:


> Are there any more openings? Interested!



yes sir!  ad will close when full...


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 15, 2020)

putting together tours over the next couple weekends ...  anyone interested please pm me for time slot.


----------



## jwhuntjr (Jul 15, 2020)

Sir, I can make it to the prop. this coming weekend if that will work for you. Pls let me know what time works for you and what I need to bring. Thks JWH


----------



## Elloco1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Evening any opennings lost our club lease surrancy ..interested


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 15, 2020)

jwhuntjr said:


> Sir, I can make it to the prop. this coming weekend if that will work for you. Pls let me know what time works for you and what I need to bring. Thks JWH



Hello JW,  that would be great. ANy particular day better? Sat or Sun ?  when do you think you can make it? morning or afternoon? There is a map on the club website to get to a local church. That will help you estimate the arrival. Bring an atv, 1000acs takes a little while to see. its easier with atvs. Your cell number helps as well.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 15, 2020)

Elloco1 said:


> Evening any opennings lost our club lease surrancy ..interested


Yes we have openings. I am arranging tours this weekend.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 18, 2020)

We are full. Thank you all for the interest.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2020)

OM me if you need it back open. 
Congrats ????


----------

